# Ross River Virus - Maria River



## SeanAtCrescent (Apr 13, 2007)

Sharon and I recently kayaked/fished up a tributary of the Maria River (a tributary of the Hastings R in Port Macquarie, NSW) and found we got nailed by mossies - even at 11am in the morning - luckily we had taken Aeroguard spray which helped, up to a point - a surfing mate told me yesterday its quite a bad area for *Ross River Virus *(which I don't know much about) he said due to the Kangaroo population in the area.

Thought I should mention this in case anyone else ventures up there - I hadn't given it a thought till he warned me. I then remembered Sharon pointing out one mossie had drawn blood on my cheek. cheers, Sean


----------



## SeanAtCrescent (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks Ant - I agree in regard to the Bushmans - have found it to be the best and it really sticks - however, good advice re taking care not to get it on line/lures. cheers, Sean


----------



## woopie (Mar 18, 2007)

Ross River fever not good I got hit by mossies up at Port Douglas near Cairns had it for about 3 weeks Bloody painfull

______________________________

Doug


----------

